# Tybee Island / Savannah



## wvmtb

I’m going to be at Tybee Island in a couple weeks and thinking of doing a long ride while I’m there. Only problem is that island is small and the road from there into Savannah is not ideal to ride on. I’ve ridden it before and can deal but would like to stay off high traffic areas as much as possible.

Anyway I’m thinking long as in a century. Not knowing the area I don’t know what roads I should stay off of or areas I should avoid. Anyone have any suggestions or helpful tips?


----------



## Bill Dobie

Ill be there Sunday. I have a mountain bike with cruiser tires on it to ride all over the island. Using your imagination and zig zagging a lot you can get a 12 - 15 mile ride at a good pace in. I have never taken a road bike there because I wouldn't dare cross the bridge at Lazaretto Creek. Too narrow and too much traffic. There is a shop in downtown Savannah called Perry Rubber that hosts group rides. Try the fish tacos at Stingray's! Have fun!


----------

